# How often do you and your spouse LAUGH?



## dsGrazzl3D

I am curious how many couples of whom have been married over 20-30 years think about how much laughter is a part of their marriage?

I hope that I can say that my wife and I laugh once a day with & sometimes at each other. (IMHO) Laughing about our kids is different (, but yet still bonding is bonding...) 

Just curious. :rofl:


----------



## richardsharpe

Often.


----------



## Coffee Amore

We laugh daily.

We can make each other laugh easily. Being able to laugh easily and not take everything seriously is a great asset. Having a good sense of humor will take you far in life. Our sense of humor is the same. The man I dated before I met my husband just didn't get my sense of dry, sarcastic humor. I would make a joke about something then get a blank look from him. Jokes would go over his head. It was such a letdown because I have a great relationship with a sibling who has a really fast witty mind. I like people who can make me laugh and I don't mean fart jokes or bathroom humor. Humor is a big thing for me. I need someone who won't take life too seriously, someone who can defuse a tense situation with a lighthearted comment. My husband and I can both do that. He and I can both do certain foreign accents very well. We make up dialogue and conversations for people we see in public. We crack each other up. I'm not sure if anyone else would find us funny, but we find each other very funny.


----------



## dormant

Seldom


----------



## meson

Pretty much daily for us. If we aren't laughing about stuff then it's a sign that things are tense. One of my favorite laugh fests was when we adopted the personality of the person who would normally sit at that spot at the kitchen table. We were all shifting around and each of our idiosyncrasies was pointed out via exaggerated gestures or voices. It was a bit like the Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd cartoon where a truck of hats lost the hats and as one would land on them they would adopt the role of the hat.


----------



## Amplexor

If we haven't laughed at least once a day during our interactions, there is something wrong. Together 30+ years.


----------



## heartsbeating

Daily.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Most definitely every day... even on the most stressful day...things just *not *going as planned...we have the ability to joke about this too... a little rant/ maybe even BIG... then we laugh about it...just soothes it all somehow.....Husband has a very DRY sense of humor....he just always gets me going ..... 
To be honest, some people I don't find all that funny.. I am selective in what strikes me silly I guess.. but he has that ability ...

I did a thread on this 3 yrs ago .. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ughter-marraige-bantering-joking-joy-all.html

.... I so feel it's such an important part of our lives/ marriages..not that we can WILL it.. but to be able to laugh more at the "mundane".. the craziness of life.. it's such a release really...it just makes you feel "alive"...and everything is OK.. or will be OK...

I tried to explain our dynamics in that thread... there are still times today.... I have doubled over, near peed my pants, can't catch my breath laughing so hard.. love when that happens!.


----------



## RedRose14

We laugh every day too, I am pretty good at making Hubby laugh when he's stressed out or grumpy, one guaranteed laugh generator is me doing the universal action for w#nking, cracks Hubby up every time.


----------



## heartsbeating

SimplyAmorous said:


> Most definitely every day... even on the most stressful day...things just *not *going as planned...we have the ability to joke about this too... a little rant/ maybe even BIG... then we laugh about it...just soothes it all somehow.....Husband has a very DRY sense of humor....he just always gets me going .....
> To be honest, some people I don't find all that funny.. I am selective in what strikes me silly I guess.. but he has that ability ...
> 
> I did a thread on this 3 yrs ago ..
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ughter-marraige-bantering-joking-joy-all.html
> 
> .... I so feel it's such an important part of our lives/ marriages..not that we can WILL it.. but to be able to laugh more at the "mundane".. the craziness of life.. it's such a release really...it just makes you feel "alive"...and everything is OK.. or will be OK...
> 
> I tried to explain our dynamics in that thread... there are still times today.... I have doubled over, near peed my pants, can't catch my breath laughing so hard.. love when that happens!


I cut my answer down in that thread. Some things are best kept private haha. We're still goofy. Thankfully we share the same humor. I love when others don't get my humor (I banter in a dry way) but he catches it and starts laughing.


----------



## Sidney Jinx

everyday


----------



## Cmackdaddy

Unless the day is being a total trainwreck, we laugh many, many times per day. I look for humor in every situation. It's my coping mechanism in life.


----------



## Adeline

We haven't been married 20 years, but interestingly enough though we have soooo many problems in our marriage right now, the one thing that connects us for brief amounts of time is our similar senses of humor. So much is wrong, and yet we still laugh together a few times a month (I know that sounds infrequent, but given everything that is happening that is still pretty impressive/odd). I don't get it! It's kind of funny, really (haha). We just seem to find the same types of things amusing.


----------



## commonsenseisn't

My wonderful wife does not laugh easily but my efforts still have the same positive effect. I deliberately engineer each day to "amuse" her a time or two. She would be reluctant to admit she likes it, but I can tell she does. It's magic.


----------



## Married but Happy

Most days - and not at each other.


----------



## Convection

We laugh together a lot.

Sometimes that is all that keeps us afloat in tough times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself

This is a great thread! Thank you all for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyWife

Daily. It's the glue that has kept us together through the roughest times of our marriage (financially and medically rough). If we aren't bugging each other and teasing each other there is something wrong. I could not live without it.


----------



## AlmostYoung

Everyday, and yes it is key to happiness and longevity. 

The last couple of years it virtually disappeared as W went through crisis, but I hung in there and it's been coming back... So glad I did. 35 years together now.


----------



## Yeswecan

We laugh together, at each other and every day. My W has always described me as funny. She laughs at my silly crap everyday. I do the silly crap off the cuff to keep her laughing. 

Except one day it was not off the cuff. We were walking and I put my foot on a uneven part of the sidewalk and fell down. She still cracks up about it to this day. Not sure why that is funny to her but darn if the tears of laughter don't start coming out. I'm laying in the dust. She is laughing. She helped me up. Kept laughing for the next block. Oh well, I guess I'm good at slapstick!


----------



## Longtermer

I remember when I first dated my husband. He rang t speak to me one day and after I put the phone down my grandma said " if a man makes you laugh like that after one date you should marry him". We are still laughing 27 years later. :rofl:


----------



## WallaceBea

Daily. I love making my husband laugh. The sound of his laughter gives me great pleasure.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Every day, and usually a few times in the day about different things.


----------



## Justus3

We laugh a lot!!! We both love making each other laugh. I'd say daily, multiple times a day :smthumbup: We are married 17 years but together for 24.


----------



## Angelou

We try and laugh every day. The best is when his laugh makes me laugh more.


----------



## kindnessrules

I don't know, but that is very important and thank you for the reminder. While dating we laughed a lot, in addition to talking seriously. Hey - I am a deep, "serious," introspective person!

Just last night when he came home from work I was standing at the kitchen counter and when he came in it struck me his hair look cute - it was a new haircut, a little too short, and it was sticking out and he looked funny and comical, so I told him you look cute. He smiled and self-consciously said, ya, it's sticking out a little, and I said ya but you look cute. I really do think he's cute and he likes it when I tell him. We had a laugh.


----------



## thenub

Every day. Especially the day I waited at the school for 20 minutes to pick up my daughters, only to remember there wasn't school that day. I never told the kids but my wife was in tears when I told her about it.


----------



## ConanHub

A lot! We get off on each other so good that we are sometimes like a couple of invalids curled up on the floor, unable to move and gasping and still unable to stop.

It was a major reason I fell for her in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

This is a wonderful thread and brings good memories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

dsGrazzl3D said:


> I am curious how many couples of whom have been married over 20-30 years think about how much laughter is a part of their marriage?
> 
> I hope that I can say that my wife and I laugh once a day with & sometimes at each other. (IMHO) Laughing about our kids is different (, but yet still bonding is bonding...)
> 
> Just curious. :rofl:


Pretty much every day. Turns out I'm hilarious.


----------



## ticktock33

We laugh everyday I think, it's rare that things are so tough that we don't.We have our own language and inside jokes. I don't realize that until I talk to my parents or my friends and they don't get something that I'm saying. lol


----------



## Fitnessfan

dsGrazzl3D said:


> I am curious how many couples of whom have been married over 20-30 years think about how much laughter is a part of their marriage?
> 
> I hope that I can say that my wife and I laugh once a day with & sometimes at each other. (IMHO) Laughing about our kids is different (, but yet still bonding is bonding...)
> 
> Just curious. :rofl:


We actually laugh quite a bit. Even sometimes when we are fighting ...something sets us off and we start laughing. To me, it's extremely important. We also make fun of each other often but not ever about something that would really hurt the other. This day to day back and forth bantering is one of the things that makes me love him so much.


----------



## Jmurphy

in our relationship, we laught at almost everytime


----------



## askari

Laughter is very important not just in marriage but in life too.

I always try to see the funny side of things, even if they are pretty dire.
It might be the result of my being a cop....we often see and have to deal with such horrendous things that the only way we can 'cope' is by trying to find humour.
eg. drunk man walking home at night along a railway track...collapses...legs across the line, train comes along sliced both legs clean off but he is alive. 
What was he doing on the tracks? Arse'ing around!

Sometimes life can be so Sh*t that you have to find something to laugh about.

Sadly my wifes sense of humour is fairly basic....she will roll around on the floor laughing so much she cries when she sees someone slip on a banana skin.


----------

